# Some stuff from today....not much :)



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

The mamas and babies and recently weaned mama.







Redneck creep feeder.  Three panels and a horse gate on its side 






The horse gate swings open from top to bottom to let me get in there if I need to.  Since the pastures are a loss, I want to give the moms a break and get these kids eating more solids.  It doesn't look fancy but get the job done.  I need to find an ECONOMICAL way to make one inside the barn that's not so huge.  I'd love to have some of that Premier One equipment but just not gonna spend that kind of dough-ray-me. 

Hope y'all are having a good day and if you're not, keep your chin up!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Cool. btw I like the feeder. My creep feeder (if I make one) will be real redneck. Yours is like a king's creep feeder imo haha


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 16, 2013)

Your sheep are looking in good condition! And I like your creep feeder!  But that reminds me...I need to get to Lowe's to get wood to build a lambing jug and a creep feeder. Oh and a new hay feeder since mine is falling a part since I didn't use pressure treated wood. And I need to get more wood to build onto my sheep shelter. So many things to build before lambs arrive!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 16, 2013)

Look at those chunky lambs!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Sheep. The reason they are in good condition is that I have them on IVs.......... Directly to my wallet . Reminds me I gotta call for another load of alfalfa :/. I had two round bales of coastal delivered yesterday. They all looked at me like "You MUST be joking!"

I felt bad about leaving the other group out so here's a few more pics.....

My young ram. Very pleased with his lambs so far






Sweet Penny






Baby Sophie 






This is my wether, Rayne. He was born back in August and will be keeping my ram company once I separate them out of the flock. 






Seems like just yesterday that he looked like this..... Awwww.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

I love your sheep! Those are great pics!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Love your sheepies and beautiful dogs


----------



## finns&fjords (Jan 17, 2013)

I love your creep feeder and I actually have a horse type gate so will definitely be trying that! I've also used the stock panels and cut out parts of the wire with bolt cutters to make a large enough opening for lambs or sheep if in the horse pasture. And talking redneck, I've used those fence panels, 4 T-posts and a tarp for shelters


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jan 20, 2013)

nice feeder Kristi..

I was thinking of creep feeders yesterday as we passed by a place that had some calf creepers out front...

Ive never creeped the lambs before, but I think I may try it this year..we did it when we raised horses..I liked it.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 20, 2013)

I really like your dorpers. And yeah. it sure takes alot of cash to keep animals in good shape.  
I think when you sell meat animals folks don't realize what it took to get that animal ready for the dinner plate.
Thinking out of the box on the feeder.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 20, 2013)

Alsea, thank you. I took a couple of ram lambs to market last week (they weren't breeder quality). I had waited too long and they were heavier than I usually take them, combined they weighed 140. They brought $1.60 per pound which is the lowest I've ever sold for. Lighter lambs were bringing $1.85. The market is horrible right now. I also took a ewe that only has half of her udder functional. She is bred to my full blood registered ram and she brought $112.50. It was very disheartening but as my husband would say...... That's three that we aren't having to feed anymore.  I am looking hard at the lambs that I am getting this year and will be culling ewes that are not throwing what I want to see.  

So far I really like the lambs I'm getting but there may be one other commercial ewe that will be sold. She should easily sell privately. Prices should improve soon for the holiday sales. Thankfully, the five lambs I have on the ground now should all have a good shot at selling privately. I don't charge an arm an a leg for my lambs so hopefully (fingers crossed) they'll all go .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

Man those are low prices. Sorry.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 20, 2013)

Dang! Sorry to hear about the low prices.   You don't even get close to purchasing even a commercial ewe for under $250 not even bred...


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's some info on the current state of lamb prices....

http://view.exacttarget.com/?j=fe68...17b721671&jb=ffcf14&ju=fe21177577630d75731171


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry the prices were so low...but it is true that now there are less to feed the rest of the winter.  Interesting read...thank you for posting that.  

In our local groceries stores there has never been lamb for sale...just too pricey...beef is going that way too.  Lots of people hurting in this economy and are choosing cheaper meats to stretch the budget.  

It's disheartening to see those kind of prices and know just how much cost is involved in feeding healthly animals.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

> It's disheartening to see those kind of prices and know just how much cost is involved in feeding healthy animals.


x2


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 21, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> > It's disheartening to see those kind of prices and know just how much cost is involved in feeding healthy animals.
> 
> 
> x2


Especially when you see the prices that lamb sells for in the grocery stores....... Ridiculous.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Goat is the same. You see it at 10$ a pound of higher but yet you sell them for nothing and that's on the hoof. Crazy


----------

